# 1985 Ford F150 2wd Suspension



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Snap ring eh?....
Can't say that I've run into that, but can't say I've done lowers on your app.

If the manual is an actual Ford book, I'd trust it

From there on down, quality and information varies
Most of the cheaper books simply use and repeat generic info, regardless of accuracy

If it's a Chiltons or Haynes, specific to your year/model, I'd look further for the rings

If it's a C/H general manual, or a cheaper one, it could be wrong

Have you tried www.autozone or the library for another source?


----------



## clyde nobles (Feb 15, 2009)

I got the information from a hayes manual but it seems very generic. It does not even say to press up or down.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've always used a BFH for ball joints.

A big *ahem* hammer.


----------

